
Ask HN: Best comment box free or commercial? - mrg3_2013
I need to add a comment box to my website. I looked into Disqus - but given recent hack is concerning. Any recommendations for a comment plugin ? I don&#x27;t want to migrate my website to medium or other CMS platform since it&#x27;s mostly ready already.
======
KajMagnus
I'm developing embedded comments, like Disqus. Here's how it looks (scroll
down to the bottom):

[https://www.kajmagnus.blog/new-embedded-
comments](https://www.kajmagnus.blog/new-embedded-comments)

What tech stack does your website use? Can I ask what do you write about?
Maybe a link?

Anyway, the commeting system I'm developing, has some unique ideas — look
here: [https://www.effectivediscussions.org/-32/how-hacker-news-
can...](https://www.effectivediscussions.org/-32/how-hacker-news-can-be-
improved-3-things). However, I haven't ported all that to embedded-comments
yet.

It's open source for installation on your own server
([https://github.com/debiki/ed-server](https://github.com/debiki/ed-server)) —
or $2/month hosting if you don't want to install things yourself. Currently
there are no installation instructions ... but I'm actually planning to deploy
a new server version later today, _with_ installation instructions.

———

More alternatives:

\- Schnack, [https://www.vis4.net/blog/2017/10/hello-
schnack/](https://www.vis4.net/blog/2017/10/hello-schnack/)

\- Remarbox, [https://my.remarkbox.com](https://my.remarkbox.com)

\- HostedComments,
[https://www.hostedcomments.com/](https://www.hostedcomments.com/)

\- Isso: [https://posativ.org/isso/](https://posativ.org/isso/)

\- Mozilla's Talk,
[https://github.com/coralproject/talk](https://github.com/coralproject/talk)

